# Hispanic cousine



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

*Hispanic cousine (sofrito)*

One of the secrets in Puerto Rican cousine is our "sofrito"

add all of this into a blender:

1 onion (red or white)
1 bunch of cilantro 
1 green bell peppers
15 to 20 cloves of garlic
1 cup of olive oil or more if needed

you can use this to marinade meats, to make soups, to make red rice, beans and many other things. Put in in refrigerator after you blend all the ingredients or put it in ice trays and make little ice cubes. Use 1 to 2 ice cubes in your favorite dish or about 2 to 3 tablespoons. This will last you at least a month.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE me some GARLIC!!!! Gonna have to try this!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lived there a couple years. Some of it is pretty good....


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

aww man...Had to try it !!! put it in red beans and rice....Probably some of the best I've ever had !!! Thanks..


----------



## GotBait? (Dec 12, 2013)

Recipe turned out great!


----------

